# Non-resident (i.e. not an expat) owning a car in Europe



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

One of the on-going pains of repeated extended stays in Europe is not having one's own car other than the expensive French buy/sell-back schemes offered by Renault (Renault Eurodrive if you don't know about it) and others, Citroen, Peugeot, etc. The below link may be a solution; you can't stay but your car can.🚘









How does the vehicle registration scheme work in practice and what does it cost? | Euro Camping Cars


Our scheme involves creating a simple company structure in order to register your vehicle in France. The company is created […]




www.eurocampingcars.com





Anxiously awaiting a devastating critique from NickZ. 😀


----------

